# Buddhism in the Martial Arts - Student Film Documentary - Looking for martial artists



## vanexel711 (Oct 25, 2007)

Hi everyone, 

I'm a current USC film student doing a short documentary on Buddhism in Martial Arts. I am currently looking for practitioners and dojos to interview regarding the use of their martial art as a path to self-discovery and self-realization. The martial arts practitioners themselves do not have to be Buddhist. All we'll be doing is asking them questions (through a Buddhist context) in regards to how martial arts has benefited their daily life. We cannot pay (we're starving college kids , but the film will be shown to many students, and will be great advertisement for dojos in the area. 

If you have any suggestions for dojos to inquire about in the Los Angeles/San Fernando Valley area, it would be very appreciated. Thank you. 

Kareem Dimashkie


----------



## CuongNhuka (Oct 26, 2007)

vanexel711 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I'm a current USC film student doing a short documentary on Buddhism in Martial Arts. I am currently looking for practitioners and dojos to interview regarding the use of their martial art as a path to self-discovery and self-realization. The martial arts practitioners themselves do not have to be Buddhist. All we'll be doing is asking them questions (through a Buddhist context) in regards to how martial arts has benefited their daily life. We cannot pay (we're starving college kids , but the film will be shown to many students, and will be great advertisement for dojos in the area.
> 
> ...


 
My school might, assuming you can get out to Nebraska... and survive. The Corn Coast isn't much into Trojan folks, lol.


----------



## vanexel711 (Oct 29, 2007)

LOL...I used to go to UCLA, so believe me when I say that I'm open to all colleges and states . 

Unfortunately, our range is only in the Los Angeles/Southern California area. But thank you for the kind invitation and your interest in our project. 

Kareem


----------

